# to take a runout powder



## betulina

Hola a tothom,

M'estic trencant el cap per trobar una bona solució a aquesta frase feta anglesa. Es tracta dels temps de la guerra amb la censura, que els periodistes estrangers se les empescaven per transmetre el que creien oportú als seus diaris sense que la censura els ho prohibís. Hi ha un periodista que diu: 

_"By telling London that "the big shots were getting ready to take a run-out powder", I was able to scoop the other correspondents on the fact that the government was preparing to flee to Valencia."_

És a dir, feia servir argot i frases fetes per dir el que volia dir. He trobat que és un "idiom" que vol dir "marxar de cop i volta amb molta pressa", és a dir, que "els peixos grossos" es preparaven per fugir cap a València, més o menys (context històric: quan les tropes de Franco semblava que "conquerien" Madrid el govern va marxar a València). Però voldria trobar una frase feta també, o potser dir-ho en argot. 

Si en coneixeu alguna traducció o se us acut alguna cosa, us ho agrairé molt.


----------



## ernest_

...s'estaven preparant per a prendre's la medicina.

Que jo sàpiga no és cap frase feta, però és pot interpretar com el llenguatge dels "espies" que té un doble sentit.

Per cert, ara se'm acut una expressió similar, encara que no significa el mateix, però durant la guerra "les pastilles del doctor Negrín" era com es coneixien les llenties.


----------



## megane_wang

Per mí és més literal que no sembla: "s'estaven preparant per a prendre's els "polvets" d'apretar a córrer." 

(Amb "_polvets_" vull dir pastilles, pòcima, medicament... a l'època molts medicaments es venien encara en pols per a disoldre una culleradeta en aigua, i avall; ah vells temps: això ja era avançat, perquè sovint els farmacèutics pesaven les dosis de la pols a granel i les donaven embolicades en paperets).

Cercant frases fetes dins del tema... has sentit parlar del "Supositori d'en Capri" ?? Llàstima que ha quedat antiquat 

Tornant al tema, no seria figurat, però jo diria *"s'estaven preparant per a sortir corrent(s?) / apretar a córrer ". *Davant certes obvietats, la censura podia ser més aviat ingènua. 

Siau siau!


----------



## Samaruc

...picar sola? ...tocar el dos?


----------



## RIU

... per anar a la platja? (pot ser que aquesta tingui una mica de mala llet...)


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Un altre: s'estaven preparant per pirar de la ciutat / fotre el camp / volar?

Salut (que em sembla que m'estic posant malalta, que n'és de boig aquest temps! Valga'm Déu)

Mei


----------



## betulina

Ostres, moltíssimes gràcies, gent! Sí que n'esteu, de desperts!! No havia pensat en coses tan simples com "tocar el dos, fotre el camp"... Ara dinant només se m'acudia una cosa així com "pirar amb el coet al cul", però les vostres són millors. 

Moltes gràcies, ara ja tinc on triar i remenar!!

Per cert, unes quantes curiositats:

Samaruc, "picar sola"? No ho havia sentit mai! És el mateix que  "fugir"? Saps d'on ve?

RIU, "per anar a la platja"? quina gràcia! Què vol dir exactament? Per què la mala llet? (Se m'acaba d'acudir... perquè els madrilenys van a la platja a València? hih)

Mei, cuida't, que un pont malalta no és un pont! 

Moltes gràcies a tots!!


----------



## RIU

betulina said:


> Samaruc, "picar sola"? No ho havia sentit mai! És el mateix que  "fugir"? Saps d'on ve?
> 
> Mei, cuida't, que un pont malalta no és un pont!
> 
> Moltes gràcies a tots!!



Quan corres et pica la sola a terra mes fort que quan camines.

A millorar Mei. Obrim un fil de remeis casolans? Ei, que una ceba oberta al costat del llit fa meravelles quan dorms.


----------



## betulina

RIU said:


> Quan corres et pica la sola a terra mes fort que quan camines.



Aaaah, d'acord! Gràcies, Riu! M'agrada molt!


----------



## Mei

RIU said:


> A millorar Mei. Obrim un fil de remeis casolans? Ei, que una ceba oberta al costat del llit fa meravelles quan dorms.



I molta pudor!  Gràcies joves, us aniré informant sobre el meu estat. 

Mei


----------

